# Need a saw



## gerryr (Oct 4, 2005)

So far I've been cutting my blanks by hand, but now I'm starting to cut more blanks at a time and that method is too time consuming.  I've thought about a chop saw but it appears you can only make 90 degree cuts with them.  I would like to be able to make 45 degree cuts anyway.  I don't have room for a bid table saw.  I did a search on miniature table saws but they have tiny blades will only cut about 1/2" think material.  Any suggestions?


----------



## DWK5150 (Oct 4, 2005)

Well how about a band saw??  How big is your space that you have?  Band saws are pretty versitile and you can do lots with them once you get them figured out.  Very valuable I use mine all the time but mostly for cutting guitar bodys.


----------



## gerryr (Oct 4, 2005)

From what I've seen, I could almost add another room for the cost of a decent bandsaw.  Or I may be wrong.  I've got a space about 24 x 24 if I move some stuff around.


----------



## JimGo (Oct 4, 2005)

Gerry,
You can purchase a 9" Delta bandsaw for under $100.  While not the "best" bandsaw, it will more than meet your needs as a pen turner.


----------



## DWK5150 (Oct 4, 2005)

You can get small benchtop bandsaws for abou $100.  If you look around you can get a bigger 12" or 14" saw for 250-300 but it will take up more space.


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 4, 2005)

HF puts their 14" BS on sale several times a year for right at $200. Several of us have it and have been very happy with it. I've had mine for three years now. This one: http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Displayitem.taf?itemnumber=32208 Right now it's on sale for $289.


----------



## gerryr (Oct 4, 2005)

I didn't know about the Delta 9" saw.  The only ones I ever see in Home Depot or Lowe's are the big ones.  I think that's the way I'll go, plus it will allow me to cut up some of my Juniper into smaller more useable pieces.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Oct 4, 2005)

It isn't cheap, but my Grizzly G0555 is a hoss!  Of course living 15 minutes from Grizzly eliminates shipping costs.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Oct 4, 2005)

The Grizzly mentioned is far and away the best bandsaw value on the market today. About $1000.00 UNDER competitive brands with all the features of the Griz.


----------



## jwoodwright (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> <br /> I've thought about a chop saw but it appears you can only make 90 degree cuts with them.  I would like to be able to make 45 degree cuts anyway.<br />



Gerry,
Take another look at "Chop" saws,  They usually have stops at 90*, 45* and 22 1/2*.  There are other degrees marked as well.  22 1/2* is needed to cut "returns" on Moulding  or make Octagons.

I've cut many blanks on my Chop Saw, especially at 45*... Like this one in Corian...




<br />


----------



## gerryr (Oct 6, 2005)

John,
What kind of chop saw do you have?


----------



## ctEaglesc (Oct 6, 2005)

Compound miters are accurate though after a year of cutting blanks if I could only hace one saw, a benchtop table saw would work providing it had an accurate sled.
I have a compund miter, bandsaw and table saw and the table saw is the most used.
This of course depends on the size stock you start out with.
If you are cutting blanks from tree limbs then a bandsaw is the way to go.
For dimension lumber, a tablesaw is more versatile and accurate


----------



## jwoodwright (Oct 6, 2005)

Rigid 10" (Home Depot) and a K-Mart Home Brand with a Nice Blade.


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Oct 6, 2005)

I am very happy with my Grizzly 580, and even more so with the TimberWolf 1/2" blade. Would be a huge step back to lose it.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dubdrvrkev_
> <br />I am very happy with my Grizzly 580, and even more so with the TimberWolf 1/2" blade. Would be a huge step back to lose it.



I wasn't familiar with the the G0580 and had to look it up on the Grizzly site. I have the G0555 and love it. They are similar but the 580 is 3/4 hp compared to 1 hp for the 555 and a couple other little things. But it is $100.00 less in price and should be an outstanding value compared to other brands on the market. If you use it successfully with a 1/2" blade that speaks volumes.


----------



## Tea Clipper (Oct 7, 2005)

Last week, I bought a 9" bandsaw from Lowes for $99.  It's called a Tradesman, and it has a 1/2hp motor which is more powerful than the Delta/Ryobi/etc. in the 9" group.  It also comes with a light, air nozzle, and mitre.  It also can take up to 1/2" blades too (the others are 3/8" I believe).  Lowes didn't have a 1/2" blade on hand, so I bought a 3/8" blade to replace the 1/4" it comes stock with.  Cutting blanks is a breeze now!  Yes, I too was cutting blanks by hand before this and that got old quick.  Sorry about sounding like a commercial, but as you can tell, I really do like this saw.[]


----------



## ArtinNY (Oct 18, 2005)

check out www.lionmitertrimmer.com   We used to sell these. I have one and it works great. I am not affiliated with their company.


----------



## Probie (Oct 19, 2005)

Depending on where you are located... I will sell you my Craftsman 12" bandsaw with a tilting head for $150.00.  I live just north of Indianapolis, IN in Noblesville, IN  46062.  I am getting a new one soon and need the space.  It is a 1 HP with a 23 x 18 work surface.  IT has plenty of power.


----------



## gerryr (Nov 1, 2005)

Doug,
Sorry I missed your post.  That sounds like a good saw at a reasonable price, but I'm not exactly close.  I live in Montana.


----------



## ograywolf (Nov 1, 2005)

I just purchased the 9" Ryobi from Home Depot for $99.  Very nice little saw.  Perfect for cutting pen blanks and other small work.  I like the Ryobi tools.  They have done some very good engineering for the price.  I bought their $200 table saw...with tuning and jigs it does a very nice job...again, on smaller work.  I wouldn't buy anything less than a Delta Unisaw for cabinet work...but hey..pens?  No need to overkill.


----------



## gerryr (Nov 3, 2005)

I had decided on the Ryobi, mainly because it comes with a rip fence which seems like a really good idea.  If the others, like Delta, Tradesman, etc. also come with one their literature doesn't say so.


----------



## Scottydont (Nov 3, 2005)

Check out the mini Rikon bandsaw http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?familyid=5383 at www.woodcraft.com 

It has some great big boy features for $149


----------



## gdog (Nov 4, 2005)

Minor gloat-I bought a Delta LS150 10" bandsaw from Lowes. They had it on clearance and I had a 10% off coupon. Out the door for $76.00. It is not a Grizzly or a Rikon, but for my small shop (and smaller budget) it will do.


----------

